

ShowHN: A lua-scriptable mail-client. - stevekemp

Lumail is a console mail-client, with highly integrated Lua scripting support.<p>It is also the first modal mail-client I&#x27;m aware of. These two things make it very unusual and interesting to me.<p>I&#x27;ve just made a new release so I figured it was time to mention it again:<p>* http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lumail.org&#x2F;
======
fanf2
The modality sounds like Pine.

~~~
stevekemp
Interesting, I guess I'll have to install it and take a look.

(I've been a long-term mutt user until now, but I did use pine/alpine a few
years ago.)

